# Merit Compensation Plan???



## lokinix (Oct 24, 2021)

I was looking around in workday and when I looked at compensation and there is a listing under plan assignments that tags on _Store Hourly 35 Merit Plan_ for the compensation plan for one of the entries.

Any ideas on what it means for merit plan?


----------



## gracefulfillment (Oct 24, 2021)

It's the raise associated with your annual review.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 25, 2021)

Everyone below TL is paygrade 35, starting at $15. TLs are paygrade 45, starting at $19. Merit pay happens after your good review.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 25, 2021)

It is weird to see that since this is my second week...


----------



## DBZ (Oct 25, 2021)

You have time to look around on workday?


----------



## lokinix (Oct 25, 2021)

DBZ said:


> You have time to look around on workday?


I installed the workday app on my phone for the payslip option and I seen it when trying to print out something regarding my rate of pay. It was also after my shift and I didn't do it during my shift because the proof of rate of pay wasn't something I felt was on the clock worthy.

Also, I seen it previously when doing eLearning.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 25, 2021)

lokinix said:


> It is weird to see that since this is my second week...



Everyone has that. It's a table and you are seeing the table headers. There is also effective day, position, and one other thing. In May, after your annual review, you will see data under those headers.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 25, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Everyone has that. It's a table and you are seeing the table headers. There is also effective day, position, and one other thing. In May, after your annual review, you will see data under those headers.


Ok, thanks. I was worried it was something weird. Things have been showing up as being a transfer all over the place because I worked for Target 12ish years ago.


----------

